# 2016 TCR Advanced SL 2 just ordered



## rick2221

I posted this on another thread but wanted to repost it here. I just ordered it last week so it should be arriving in 3 - 7 weeks. A friend just bought a 16 TCR advanced 1 in Lime, White, Black and while on the Giant web site the bikes look ordinary in person their pretty wild looking. They really need to do a much better job on the web site of displaying the bikes. Here's a few shots I found of the SL 2 on the web in a Giant store overseas, in some shots they put profile design 58 wheels on it for the macho look I'm assuming. The wheelset it comes with is the SLR 1 which weights in at 1425. Like the ISP or not I'm a fan because of the engineering they can put into it, but it's my first ISP bike.


----------



## rick2221

some more shots...


----------



## rick2221

........


----------



## Ventruck

I hope you bought the mask to go with it.


----------



## rick2221

Ventruck said:


> I hope you bought the mask to go with it.


included


----------



## r1lee

i had just ordered this bike, but Giant Canada is raising their cost so i'm not sure what the new cost is and my store had to pull back the pricing.


----------



## rick2221

r1lee said:


> i had just ordered this bike, but Giant Canada is raising their cost so i'm not sure what the new cost is and my store had to pull back the pricing.


When is it expected to arrive?


----------



## Stoneman

That's a nice looking bike. I'm currently looking at the 2016 TCR Advanced Pro 0. It has full mechanical Dura Ace and the lightweight SLR 0 wheelset. I currently ride a 2006 TCR Composite, which I bought new, but the only original things on the bike is the frame, fork, and seat post.


----------



## rick2221

Stoneman said:


> That's a nice looking bike. I'm currently looking at the 2016 TCR Advanced Pro 0. It has full mechanical Dura Ace and the lightweight SLR 0 wheelset. I currently ride a 2006 TCR Composite, which I bought new, but the only original things on the bike is the frame, fork, and seat post.


I believe the SLR 0 wheelset weights in at 1331 gr, the rep was there when I ordered my bike and he had a set of SLR 0's with him, very steath looking and the only difference between the SLR 0 and SLR 1's are the hubs and spokes, same carbon rim.


----------



## Andy STi

I demoed a 2016 TCR Advanced Pro 0 back on Aug 2nd when the demo truck came to town. 

The bike was great. Super stiff and very light. The SLR 0 wheels are awesome. I didn't care for the tires as they were a bit too narrow for me but I really liked everything else. 52/36 crankset was kinda cool too.


----------



## Stoneman

That's good to hear on the TCR Advanced 0. I hope my local Giant dealer has one in soon for me to test ride.


----------



## fraserdave45

I just picked up my 2016 TCR Advanced Pro 1 last Saturday. It was exactly 4 weeks from order until delivery. I can't say I minded because this bike was $3500 when I placed the order, but for some reason Giant dropped the price to $3200, so I saved another $300 when I paid it off. I immediately dumped the 700 x 23c Giant tires for some Schwalbe One's in 700 x 25c. This made a huge difference in ride compliance. It is an amazing riding bike! It is a size M and it weighed out at 15.7 lbs with Ultegra pedals and one water bottle cage on the Park scale.


----------



## rick2221

Post some pics when you can


----------



## fraserdave45

I only have this crappy one right before I put it in my truck to bring it home. I will take some more with the new tires, once we actually get a nice day!


----------



## rick2221

Friend of mine bought the exact same bike, loves it. It was the first one I've seen and thought the paint scheme was great, much better in person.


----------



## Rashadabd

rick2221 said:


> Friend of mine bought the exact same bike, loves it. It was the first one I've seen and thought the paint scheme was great, much better in person.


The Advanced Pro 1 looks like a really good value, given the sub 1500g wheels and full Ultegra that come with it. I put it right up there with the new Fuji SL at the top of the best bang for your buck list. The Advanced Pro frameset seems like a good deal for $2K as well. I wish it had a little pop of color somewhere though.


----------



## Rashadabd

I got a chance to check out both the Advanced Pro and Advanced SL2 today and I came away very impressed with both bikes and Giant's new wheels. I truly don't know how you beat the Advanced Pro 1 as a value when they give you full Ultegra, their sub 1600g carbon wheels, and the new frame, which is pretty incredible performance wise, for $3200. $900 more gets you their top of the line frame with the same wheels and components. That's a great deal as well. Seriously, go check them out if you haven't yet. It's my favorite new bike by a significant margin.

Claimed weights were also verified at the shop. The SL 2 came in at about 14.8 lbs in size medium and the Advanced Pro 1 came in a tad over 15 lbs (15.1) surprisingly in a XS.


----------



## campyjoe

fraserdave45 said:


> View attachment 308698
> 
> 
> I only have this crappy one right before I put it in my truck to bring it home. I will take some more with the new tires, once we actually get a nice day!


Very nice looking bike.


----------



## moonoi

Has anyone compared the 2016 to the 2013 SL ISP? I have the 2013 in the old Rabobank livery, and considering to "upgrade" to the latest frame.


----------



## Rashadabd

moonoi said:


> Has anyone compared the 2016 to the 2013 SL ISP? I have the 2013 in the old Rabobank livery, and considering to "upgrade" to the latest frame.


One of the guys that works for the Giant dealer I go to said his new TCR Advanced Pro 2 is significantly stiffer than his 2014 TCR Advanced SL. He acknowledged that part of it may be the fact that he made the change from a bike with an integrated seatmast to one with a standard seatpost, but he still seemed to feel like the bike is just stiffer. He races competitively, so he likes it, but he said he could definitely tell the difference. He passed on the SL this time because he was moving from a XS to a S and wanted the fit options that came with a standard post. I guess he also saved about $900 for a similarly spec'd bike.


----------



## moonoi

Rashadabd said:


> One of the guys that works for the Giant dealer I go to said his new TCR Advanced Pro 2 is significantly stiffer than his 2014 TCR Advanced SL. He acknowledged that part of it may be the fact that he made the change from a bike with an integrated seatmast to one with a standard seatpost, but he still seemed to feel like the bike is just stiffer. He races competitively, so he likes it, but he said he could definitely tell the difference. He passed on the SL this time because he was moving from a XS to a S and wanted the fit options that came with a standard post. I guess he also saved about $900 for a similarly spec'd bike.


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## Italianrider76

Rashadabd said:


> One of the guys that works for the Giant dealer I go to said his new TCR Advanced Pro 2 is significantly stiffer than his 2014 TCR Advanced SL. He acknowledged that part of it may be the fact that he made the change from a bike with an integrated seatmast to one with a standard seatpost, but he still seemed


Hang on....hasn't Giant always claimed that ISP frames are significantly stiffer than their non-ISP counterparts?


----------



## moonoi

Italianrider76 said:


> Hang on....hasn't Giant always claimed that ISP frames are significantly stiffer than their non-ISP counterparts?


Both stiffer and more comfortable, although I suppose it is possible a 2016 non-ISP might be stiffer than a 2013 ISP, given advances in technology?


----------



## Rashadabd

moonoi said:


> Both stiffer and more comfortable, although I suppose it is possible a 2016 non-ISP might be stiffer than a 2013 ISP, given advances in technology?


That's the point he was really making. The 2016 is stiffer than the older versions. Even a 2016 Advanced Pro is stiffer than older SL (at least from his perspective). He knew he would lose a little comfort by giving up the integrated seatmast, but he also feels like the new bike is just stiffer. He loves Giant TCRs and it is all he rides, so I take his word for it. 

Here's what Giant says:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLc4UuBRWJw

And what other say:

2016 Giant TCR - details and ride impressions - BikeRadar USA

First Ride: Giant TCR Advanced SL | road.cc


----------



## rick2221

Picked it up a week ago, ride is very compliant for a stiff racing frame. You can feel the flex in the seat post similar to the Defy but not as dramatic. Ride is much more comfortable than my 2010 TCR advanced SL yet the frame is stiffer. I'm using mavic cosmic 40's right now haven't used the Giant carbon wheeset yet.


----------



## moonoi

rick2221 said:


> Picked it up a week ago, ride is very compliant for a stiff racing frame. You can feel the flex in the seat post similar to the Defy but not as dramatic. Ride is much more comfortable than my 2010 TCR advanced SL yet the frame is stiffer. I'm using mavic cosmic 40's right now haven't used the Giant carbon wheeset yet.


Looks great, talked to my local dealer, but you can't get that colourway as a frameset only :-( looks way better than matt black/sky blue


----------



## Stoneman

I just ordered the 2016 TCR Advanced Pro 0. Full mechanical Dura Ace and with those light sub 1400 grams carbon wheels. I'm excited as it'll be replacing a my 2006 TCR Composite frame.


----------



## rick2221

Stoneman said:


> I just ordered the 2016 TCR Advanced Pro 0. Full mechanical Dura Ace and with those light sub 1400 grams carbon wheels. I'm excited as it'll be replacing a my 2006 TCR Composite frame.


 Your going to love this bike, here are a few shots taken by a friend whom is a photographer.


----------



## Stoneman

I just got my 2016, size medium, Giant TCR Advanced Pro 0 in and it weighed 14 pounds 7 ounces without pedals or bottle cages. It's full Dura Ace and comes with the light climber wheels. The fork hasn't been cut yet or cable housing shortened as I'm waiting until I dial in my position after a few rides. This is the non-isp frame.


----------



## rick2221

Congrats, post some shots when you can


----------



## Stoneman

rick2221 said:


> Congrats, post some shots when you can


Here she is...pedals should be in tomorrow.
View attachment 310173


----------



## r1lee

I just receive mine last week. It's currently being rebuilt with my dura ace 9070 from my propel. I have the SLR aero integrated bars on, but I plan on switching back to round bars. Switching the junction A box to the sc-m9050 display junction box since I won't be using the Dfly.

Once I finish I'll post a picture, also awaiting my madone 9.9


----------



## Stoneman

r1lee said:


> I just receive mine last week. It's currently being rebuilt with my dura ace 9070 from my propel. I have the SLR aero integrated bars on, but I plan on switching back to round bars.


r1lee, I'm curious why you would go back to round bars from the SLR aero integrated bars. Do you not like the SLR aero bars? The reason I ask is I was thinking of getting the SLR aero integrated for my TCR Advanced Pro 0 as an "upgrade".


----------



## r1lee

Stoneman said:


> r1lee, I'm curious why you would go back to round bars from the SLR aero integrated bars. Do you not like the SLR aero bars? The reason I ask is I was thinking of getting the SLR aero integrated for my TCR Advanced Pro 0 as an "upgrade".


if you are interested, i will sell you mine  100mm stem, comes with Computer mount, aero spacers. 

https://i1370.photobucket.com/album... Uploads/IMG_20151122_2218208_zpsjmwmucih.jpg

The reason i'm switching back is a few things. I seldom use the top of the bars, so that flat section is useless to me. I'm always on the hoods or in the drops. Because I use a garmin 1000, i can't use the standard computer mount (which has the Di2 junction box mount integrated into it) So i bought a Tillquist mount and have my Di2 junction box attached to that. Where the Di2 cable comes out of the frame, it looks awfully stupid how long the cable is, when it attached to the junction box. 

I honestly have no clue why Giant mounted the di2 port underneath the toptube. All they had to do was redesign the cover to where the mechanical cables enter the frame and put a new gromet there.

Anyhow, if i don't like how the bike looks with the round bars, i'll put the aero bars back on if they arent' sold. They look pretty good on the bike, but i'm willing to forgo a little bit of style for convenience. 

Long story.. hahaha.. but bike should look good by the time i'm done. Especially with the SC-M9050 Junction A box hanging off of the bars.


----------



## dlcrep

delete


----------



## Stoneman

dlcrep, That looks really nice! How do you enjoy the ride?


----------



## dlcrep

delete


----------



## ruly62

fraserdave45: With the wider tires, you have no problem rubbing with the frame. I think buy this Advanced TCR SL 2, but wiht HED Belgium Plus Rim(25) or Belguim C2(23)using 700x25 tires.
sorry my english.


----------



## r1lee

Very nice blacked out tcr.


----------



## fraserdave45

ruly62 said:


> fraserdave45: With the wider tires, you have no problem rubbing with the frame. I think buy this Advanced TCR SL 2, but wiht HED Belgium Plus Rim(25) or Belguim C2(23)using 700x25 tires.
> sorry my english.


I am running Schwalbe One 700 x 25c tires with absolutely no problems. I have plenty of tire clearance in all area's. I hope this helps.


----------

